# First Official NZEVA (New Plymouth Chapter) Meeting



## Zevflow (May 24, 2008)

It's not true. It was the stripped yellow fruit bat we were talking about
Thanks for the ride in you car and the excellent hospitality Gav.

Cheers Rex


----------



## Heretic (May 8, 2008)

Whens the next meetup? I might have to make the trip, since getting to dunedin is a no go for me


----------

